# Strange Noise When Turning Off Engine - Balancer?



## peabody (Oct 17, 2012)

I am the 2nd owner of a 67 that I bought 20 years ago. The car has 127,000 miles now, I got it with 87,000. Nothing has been done to the motor and the car is all original.

I started hearing a knocking sound only when I turn the car off. To me it sounds like it is coming from the front of the motor around the water pump. I checked the bolts on the harmonic balancer and they are tight. To me the pulleys look fine and have no play. I am not a mechanic and going to get someone to look at it. I do not feel comfortable driving the car to the shop.

Any ideas on what this is from the videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnaH2j9lqCA&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pXeRX8SjAM


THANKS


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Remove the fan belts one at a time and see if anything changes,


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Also check the top pulley bolts, sounds like the holes are ovaled out and your pulley is chattering when it slows down.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

If it was a multiple choice question I'd pick 'fuel pump eccentric under the timing cover'. If it's just begun sort of 'all of a sudden' it may even be as simple as a fuel pump arm losing it's mounting inside. Think positive...


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I gotta say... When my fuel pump eccentric started making noise, THAT is what it sounded like. Mine made noise at idle though. As soon as I brought it up off of a slow idle, the noise went away. A new eccentric fixed it for me. Not an easy change out, but not expensive.


----------

